# Deckhand job wanted



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

I am wanting to know if there are any deck hand jobs in the orange beach to Pensacola area. I have always wanted to do it. I am very experienced at fishing and I fish many tourneys please call me. Randy purvis 850-712-6216
__________________


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

I can't find him can y'all give me his number


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

He does not have a forum account cause every time I search his name it says nothig found


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Do you have a capt. license?


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

No unfortantlyey


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Bump


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't know what your situation is but I can suggest, from my own experience when I was a young man, go to the docks, talk to the captains, let them associate your name to those conversations. Then go every day, if you really want one of these jobs. Somebody will fail to show up and you will be there available. Then it's up to you to show what you can do. You have to have drive to make things happen; especially, since you don't have a lot of experience, you have to show some other qualities.


----------

